# G&H fullbody canada



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Was at sheels over the weekend and saw the new G&H fullbody canada, and man they look pretty good. But if you want a dozen it will end up costing you $150.00 for 4 decoys. I dont think they will even take the abuse you can give to a BigFoot.


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

the new G&H's are going to be 100 for 4 is what I heard. They are really small, lifesize--I think foots are still the way to go


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I studied that decoy all weekend, and I would agree that bigfoots are still the way to go. Now the new Averys......that could be a different story.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Then the saelsmen at sheels was full of BS. You know some of the guys in that store really piss me off. Thats why I buy from one salesmen and that'###### Bradley, there no BS just the facts!! Sorry to vent


----------



## Bartman (Apr 22, 2003)

hey T shot, are the new avery honker decoys your speakin about greenhead gear dekes? I saw a pic on the website but the picture looks pretty bad. Although the duck decoys are pretty impressive, and for the price i just might have to get a few dozen.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

How much are the Avery fullbodies going to cost?


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Yes, the Greenhead Gear decoys made by Avery. Are you saying that the picture looks bad or the decoys? I think they will be ok...although I could be eating my words later this year. I honestly havent seen the price sheets for the Averys, but I have been told they will be less expensive, and I see no reason why they would say that if it wasnt true.
GB3, pm or email me with who you talked to and what they told you, I am interested in whats been said about them. I would also like to add that I am not a salesman there, I just do most of the setup work in hunting, so if you come in and see a guy in a dark blue shirt back in hunting, thats me.


----------

